# Pneumatic hangman



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

This prop was fairly easy to build. It's made with PVC and a 1" stroke cylinder.

Pneumatic hamgman prop


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Quit being so productive and making the rest of us look like slackers!


Another fine prop in your scare arsenal!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Quit being so productive and making the rest of us look like slackers!
> 
> Another fine prop in your scare arsenal!


LOL, these are so much fun to build! It's hard to stop, haha.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Hahaha...excellent! Love the quick action.

Any chance of getting a peek at the linkage? ...for those of us who are not so linkagely gifted?



RoxyBlue said:


> Quit being so productive and making the rest of us look like slackers!


Umm...some of us look like slackers because we are slackers. I personally prefer to go by the term goldbrick.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love it... Great movement


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

niblique71 said:


> I love it... Great movement


Thank you for the feedback. It was fun to build


----------

